# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm ART >  Artcam 2015

## ketnoj

Chờ Mãi Bây Giờ Mới Có.Hy Vọng có sự đột phá

----------


## thucongmynghe79

bạn thử đưa  những file do bạn thiết kế từ những phiên bản trước cho anh em chiêm ngưỡng rồi hãy bàn tới phiên bản 2015

----------


## ketnoj

> bạn thử đưa  những file do bạn thiết kế từ những phiên bản trước cho anh em chiêm ngưỡng rồi hãy bàn tới phiên bản 2015


Đây là tin tức phần mềm chứ không phải tôi yêu cầu phải bàn tới nó.Còn từ đột phá và chờ đợi nói lên được điều gì tôi mong ở art rồi.

----------


## jimmyli

nếu nói về thao tác dựng hình và xuất code thì từ artcam2011 đã dễ sử dụng hơn rồi, bản 2015 này có thể sẽ có thêm các tính toán về dựng hình 3d như độ xoắn của áo quần như trong jdpaint, mà nó có ra thì giá cũng trên trời và cũng chẳng có ai ***** nữa...

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## ketnoj

> nếu nói về thao tác dựng hình và xuất code thì từ artcam2011 đã dễ sử dụng hơn rồi, bản 2015 này có thể sẽ có thêm các tính toán về dựng hình 3d như độ xoắn của áo quần như trong jdpaint, mà nó có ra thì giá cũng trên trời và cũng chẳng có ai ***** nữa...


Lý do vì sao vậy?JDP đã chiếm thị phần,đó cũng là lý do vì sao mình phải mong đợi.Autoded 2015 đã xó ***** bạn lo gì?Chủ yếu ART có chiếm lại thị phần đã mất hay không thôi.Đa số hơn thiểu số là nguyên tắc từ xưa h bác ơi.

----------


## jimmyli

bạn kiếm giúp mình bản artcam2013 đi nhé rồi hãy mơ đến artcam2015.... phần mềm kích hoạt bằng dongle thì chưa bao giờ là dễ ***** cả, đủ tiền để thuê ***** không mới là vấn đề... thị phần thì jdpaint chỉ có VN, TQ và một số khu vực ở Nga sài thôi.... còn lại thì Artcam thì sài đầy ra nhé, nó đắt giá một phần là vì sự hỗ trợ cho khách hàng và nhận thiết kế 3d điêu khắc cho các công ty làm về khai thác cnc dân dụng cũng như công nghiệp, bạn có biết vì sao jdpaint chỉ có bản 5.5 mà k có bản 6.0 trong khi artcam thì ra phiên bản liên tục không?

----------

writewin

----------


## ketnoj

Bác ơi mình dùng bản 2013 hồi tháng 3 rồi,chính xác ***** phải quay về thời gian free art bác ah.Bác google giúp bác điều đó,nếu còn chưa ưng ý e sẽ giúp bác.
Bác còn thắc mắc mình sẽ chuyển cho bác cái desktop icon art 2013 còn không tin nữa có thể link media cho bác dùng.OK

----------

jimmyli, Nam CNC, writewin

----------


## jimmyli

ồ vậy chắc mình gà google quá, thôi đã lỡ lời thì bác giúp đỡ anh em trên 4rum luôn cái link cho nó tiện, bác muốn thảo luận thì cứ đưa ra những thiếu sót của nó lỡ ai có thao tác hợp lý hơn sẽ chỉ cho bác, em hay lướt fb nên khi cài và học artcam 11 rất nản vì fb nó phải đồng bộ với thời gian của hệ thống.

----------


## ketnoj

Tôi đã Ghi rõ ở trên "Đây là tin tức phần mềm chứ không phải tôi yêu cầu phải bàn tới nó"

----------

